# My first Slingshot



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

I decided to pop in the shed the other night a nock up a slingshot out of a bit of board I had.

Not sure what wood it is but it was very easy to work, quite soft actually which is of slight concern but it feels sturdy enough.

I started with no real plan just went with what it felt like in my hand, as I do when making knives, never a plan I just see what develops.
Low and behold it looks like many I've seen in my short time on this forum. I guess the human hand dictates that.

Fork hight from within the U 40mm
Fork gap 35mm.

It shoots well, as well as I can shoot anyhow which ain't too great yet.

Hope you like my first attempt. .............. Comments on how I can improve are always welcome.


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats a good looking shooter! I like the classic design, with the modern touch!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

That's very pretty! I wish i had such a "first attempt"!


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you both, I would have prefered wider forks had the board been wider, I'm doing ok with it and no fork strikes
but I guess you don't get that prob with over the top cats?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice initial effort and I like it a lot. Good work and let everyone know how it shoots for you.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Super job! I bet you start to "pop in the shed" more often...something about making slingshots...I am not sure what it is. From the looks of things, you will be making some real nice ones.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Well the grain is going the right way and it looks pretty, so well done!!!!!! big







from me!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice one Styks! Flatband


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Very nice, looks like a good piece of wood. I bet it is not your last!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a mighty nice start. Welcome to the craft that can't be quit... it's like joining the mafia.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

If that's your first attempt I can't wait to see what you come up with in the future, very nice.
Martin.


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

nice catty welldone on your first.you can get fork strikes with over the top ive had the odd one or two lol.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd say you are off to a great start. If you practice shooting with a slight flip in the shooting motion you should be able to stay free of fork hits.









I love the shape and deep brick/amber/red coloring makes it look very majestic. You've done a nice job make sure you posts some pictures of it banded up at some point.

You have a bright future in the world of slingshots.... 
- John


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words.
Yes I got the grain going the right way, I really didn't fancy a smack in the nose when it snapped!
I have adopted the flipstyle as I was getting rather sore knuckles as it slapped me, I did find this worse using a tube, far better with the 
flat bands and using flipstyle shooting.
I have started to hit things now







I'm getting 7-8 out of 10 hits on a drink can can at 20yrds. It's very satisfying when you start to get it and yes 
I will no doubt be popping back in the shed. Once I find a shape I really get on with I'll probably get some nice Diamond Wood.

I'm very tempted to buy a Fish Hunter Ergo2 for a Christmas pressie to me







................... I can see myself getting as addicted to this sport as I have to Trad Archery.

Cheers again all and I will post another pic of it rigged up as soon as I have some more Theraband Gold.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

8/10 at 20 yards, you arent getting it, you got it. Very nice looking board cut, it is obvious you put some time in it. 
Phily


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

philly said:


> 8/10 at 20 yards, you arent getting it, you got it. Very nice looking board cut, it is obvious you put some time in it.
> Phily


Let me just say thats not straight off! .... It takes a few shots to get the aiming point and then I can hit it ok for a run.

I'd hate to make myself sound better than I am, when I can hit varying ranges without practice shots, like the vids of the amasing shots I've seen on utube, then I might have it.
One day I hope.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

very nice looking slingshot, an excelent first. the wood looks very nice, the finish on it is amazing, love the detail of the grain and the colour of the wood. diamond wood/coloured ply could be quite cool, i thing fish produced some of his hunter and ergo2 slingshots in that fairly recently yeah they can be seen here using quite natural colours, certainly looks quite nice, though personally im more of a fan of natural woods with a nice grain such as olivewood and all kinds of burl.

anyway, its a great design, would love to see a video of how it shoots and let us know of any more slingshots you make, you look quite promising =)


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> very nice looking slingshot, an excelent first. the wood looks very nice, the finish on it is amazing, love the detail of the grain and the colour of the wood. diamond wood/coloured ply could be quite cool, i thing fish produced some of his hunter and ergo2 slingshots in that fairly recently yeah they can be seen here using quite natural colours, certainly looks quite nice, though personally im more of a fan of natural woods with a nice grain such as olivewood and all kinds of burl.
> 
> anyway, its a great design, would love to see a video of how it shoots and let us know of any more slingshots you make, you look quite promising =)


Thank you PJB21







.... The finish is Polymerised Linseed oil, a great finish that I use on some of my knives.
Cheers for the link, yep I spotted those, great arn't they and I'm tempted! .... I too love natural wood and will be looking to make a few cats
from exotic woods, one of my favourites is African Blackwood and I've made several handles from it. Occasionally I will go flashy, plus that Diamond wood is damned tough stuff.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

styks,
That is a very nice looking slingshot.
I love the wood. It almost looks like walnut.
You put some time into the fork, and it shows. When you band it up...use a smaller pouch.
With a narrow distance between the forks, I have found that a smaller pouch will lessen the possibility of fork hits. Of course a smaller projectile is key also. I would try 3/8 ball (.375) with some half inch rubber flats.
Just a suggestion.
Tom


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> styks,
> That is a very nice looking slingshot.
> I love the wood. It almost looks like walnut.
> You put some time into the fork, and it shows. When you band it up...use a smaller pouch.
> ...


Hi Tom and thank you. Not sure what the wood is I'm just getting to learn different species but that is it's natural colour.
It's very light and very soft, if I do get a substantial fork strike it will be a big dent! 
I have double 20mm flat theraband gold on it at the moment, I cut it to short and have no more so will order some more soon.
I think as it is soft and a narrow fork I will take your advise. Plus it's to heavy a pull tbh for a novice like myself to practice good form.
I am shooting 3/8 steel.

I'm just about to order a Hunter Ergo2 from Fish here in the UK. It will be much more suited to his Hunter bands and heavy lead shot.
So, a good plan I think. Practice/plink with mine and Hunt with Fish's when I'm accurate enough. ...... May be one of yours at some point also







it looks like most on here 
have a good collection.

Oh, just noticed your avatar. I see you have narrow single bands attached and it's lying on a shot bunny.
So that suggests to me you don't need double strong bands to kill a rabbit? Head shots only though I'm guessing or can it deliver enough energy to kill around body vital areas also? ... 
I know draw length is also a large factor.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

styks said:


> styks,
> That is a very nice looking slingshot.
> I love the wood. It almost looks like walnut.
> You put some time into the fork, and it shows. When you band it up...use a smaller pouch.
> ...


Hi Tom and thank you. Not sure what the wood is I'm just getting to learn different species but that is it's natural colour.
It's very light and very soft, if I do get a substantial fork strike it will be a big dent! 
I have double 20mm flat theraband gold on it at the moment, I cut it to short and have no more so will order some more soon.
I think as it is soft and a narrow fork I will take your advise. Plus it's to heavy a pull tbh for a novice like myself to practice good form.
I am shooting 3/8 steel.

I'm just about to order a Hunter Ergo2 from Fish here in the UK. It will be much more suited to his Hunter bands and heavy lead shot.
So, a good plan I think. Practice/plink with mine and Hunt with Fish's when I'm accurate enough. ...... May be one of yours at some point also







it looks like most on here 
have a good collection.

Oh, just noticed your avatar. I see you have narrow single bands attached and it's lying on a shot bunny.
So that suggests to me you don't need double strong bands to kill a rabbit? Head shots only though I'm guessing or can it deliver enough energy to kill around body vital areas also? ... 
I know draw length is also a large factor.
[/quote]

Bunny was dispatched quickly, and humanely with a 3/8 steel ball, through the neck, using
5/8 rubber, flatbands, 28 yds.


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok thank you, so single flat bands of good strength will do the job. I'll no doubt get a chrono at 
some point.


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

styks said:


> very nice looking slingshot, an excelent first. the wood looks very nice, the finish on it is amazing, love the detail of the grain and the colour of the wood. diamond wood/coloured ply could be quite cool, i thing fish produced some of his hunter and ergo2 slingshots in that fairly recently yeah they can be seen here using quite natural colours, certainly looks quite nice, though personally im more of a fan of natural woods with a nice grain such as olivewood and all kinds of burl.
> 
> anyway, its a great design, would love to see a video of how it shoots and let us know of any more slingshots you make, you look quite promising =)


Thank you PJB21







.... The finish is Polymerised Linseed oil, a great finish that I use on some of my knives.
Cheers for the link, yep I spotted those, great arn't they and I'm tempted! .... I too love natural wood and will be looking to make a few cats
from exotic woods, one of my favourites is African Blackwood and I've made several handles from it. Occasionally I will go flashy, plus that Diamond wood is damned tough stuff.
[/quote]

sounds good, i hear making slingshots is very addictive, so be careful of that, could end up spending a fair bit on nice woods, mind you im sure they will come out very nice judging by this one. ive dabbled with knifemaking before, mainly to try tempering steel, but when i get the money i will buy some steel flats and some wood and stuff to try making slingshots and knives. i dont suppose youve got any pictures of ones youve made? (sorry bit off topic i know)


----------



## styks (Nov 28, 2010)

PJB21 said:


> very nice looking slingshot, an excelent first. the wood looks very nice, the finish on it is amazing, love the detail of the grain and the colour of the wood. diamond wood/coloured ply could be quite cool, i thing fish produced some of his hunter and ergo2 slingshots in that fairly recently yeah they can be seen here using quite natural colours, certainly looks quite nice, though personally im more of a fan of natural woods with a nice grain such as olivewood and all kinds of burl.
> 
> anyway, its a great design, would love to see a video of how it shoots and let us know of any more slingshots you make, you look quite promising =)


Thank you PJB21







.... The finish is Polymerised Linseed oil, a great finish that I use on some of my knives.
Cheers for the link, yep I spotted those, great arn't they and I'm tempted! .... I too love natural wood and will be looking to make a few cats
from exotic woods, one of my favourites is African Blackwood and I've made several handles from it. Occasionally I will go flashy, plus that Diamond wood is damned tough stuff.
[/quote]

sounds good, i hear making slingshots is very addictive, so be careful of that, could end up spending a fair bit on nice woods, mind you im sure they will come out very nice judging by this one. ive dabbled with knifemaking before, mainly to try tempering steel, but when i get the money i will buy some steel flats and some wood and stuff to try making slingshots and knives. i dont suppose youve got any pictures of ones youve made? (sorry bit off topic i know)
[/quote]

Hi again,
Yes I reckon it's going to be rather addictive.

I don't make my own blades, so strictly speaking I build knives and make sheaths. I wish I had the facilities to grind 01 ( I could but not in a wooden shed!)
Once you get the knack 01 is straight forward to temper consistantly to 57/59 HRC with simple setup.

No problem my friend here is a link to my picture hosting site. All my knives to date are listed for public viewing so your welcome to browse.
I haven't been long at it and learning all the time.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Styk08


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Gotta love these vintage threads!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Gotta love paying for these vintage threads!

*Edit: for


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

You are seeing these vintage thread because tober8man commented on it which brought it to the front again.


----------

